# Some old some new



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Sorry I haven't posted in a while; work's been crazy for the past few months, and I'm still trying to finish building my new shop. I have managed several builds recently and tonight finally got caught up on the photobucket page. Here's a link to some new stuff and a few you've seen before. 

Hope you enjoy!

Tight lines,

Walt

http://s276.photobucket.com/albums/kk6/roadhouserods/


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I wondered where you ran off to Walt. Haven't seen you post in a long while. I want to see some pics of the shop!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Same here. Great pics Walt and great work as well.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Really nice work


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

They all look good to me!!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

simply awesome !!!!:beer:


----------



## ChrisCapePoint (May 1, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

Very nice, I would to learn that craft.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Great work*

I really love a couple of those rods you featured there Walt. All of them are beautiful but my favorite are the one's you built for me. Look forward to the next one, might be my last one for awhile but we've fished together and you know my taste (or lack thereof). Can't wait to fish her.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

That sure is some excellent work there! Thanks for showcasing it for us.


----------

